# Eclipse - Doku ausschalten



## skopus (13. Nov 2009)

Hi,

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit die Dokumentation auszuschalten, welche auftaucht, wenn ich zB Objekt.Methode schreibe.
Hatte das früher nie, sondern erst seit der Neuinstallation von Eclipse.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## ARadauer (13. Nov 2009)

Window - Preferences - Java  - Code Style - Code Template  unten das Hackerl "Automatically add comments...." raus nehmen... hilft das?


----------



## skopus (13. Nov 2009)

Ne,
mein Problem hat ja nichts mit Kommentaren zu tun.

Wenn ich jetzt in den zB. folgendes schreibe: "System." dann bietet er mir ja Verfolständigungsmöglichkeiten an. Und neben diesem Popup kommt dann auch gleich eine Beschreiben von diesen Möglichkeiten. Also das was in der API steht.

Und das dauert elend lange, bis das geladen ist. Vor allem, wenn man sowas wie "System." schreibt, denn da gibts ja nun so einiges ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2009)

Eigentlich sollte das sofort funktionieren. Hast du evtl. die JavaDoc als URL auf die Sun Doku angegeben?
Dann muss nämlich jedes mal eine TCP Connection aufgebaut werden...


----------

